# Rode the "Hell of Hunterdon" route today...



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

The 15mph headwind was a nice added touch!

Course seems in pretty good shape. Not muddy at all except for one short stretch early on (Wilson Road at mile 10-ish) but other than that all the unpaved section were pretty dry.

See ya in two weeks - and for God's sake turn off the wind machine on the 26th!

Ray


----------

